# Anyone ever do the Paleo Diet?



## Tagalong (Feb 26, 2018)

Would be interested to know weight loss or any other health benefits from it. 
Did it help cholesterol levels or reduce high blood pressure?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 26, 2018)

It's probably more beneficial in terms of preventing type 2 diabetes, but there are claims it's heart-healthy. Removing grains and legumes, dairy and refined sugar might be healthy, especially dairy and sugar, but it's also quite restrictive. 

It placed last among nutrition experts in a US News & World Report study, but some of their criticisms were based on questionable nutritional practices and guidelines.  

https://health.usnews.com/best-diet/paleo-diet

I'm allergic to casein, so dairy has not been part of my diet in years. I'm very grateful for those food bloggers who are eating paleo and creating new and novel substitutes for dairy and other problematic foods.


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2018)

It's too restrictive to work for me, so no, I've never tried it. An online friend of mine did and claimed it changes the workings of your gut so if you ever want to go back to a regular diet, you need medical help doing so. Otherwise it could make you very sick. So, I'm not sure how well it works for people. I've seen ads online claiming it can cure almost everything, but I'm skeptical of diets claiming to do that. Who is sponsoring them?


----------



## Tagalong (Feb 27, 2018)

We started the diet 11 days ago. Pretty much to see if I can get my cholesterol down a little. We had been eating pretty healthy for the last 15 Years so the only tweak we really made was eliminating grains and changing up our oils. We have each lost 5 pounds. But....now meals are exciting again. Not the same old thing. So we will see where this goes.


----------

